# Elite Hunter vs Athens Ibex vs New Breed Nemesis



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

give it A couple days ike from ikes outdoors should have a review of the 2011 nemesis and he has emailed me also to explain he is getting faster than ibo ratings at 27.5 inches.
kn


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 70# Nemesis and it is a sweet bow, quick, quiet and feels really nice in the hand.

I also have an 80# Ibex on it's way, haven't shot it yet but from all reports it will be great. Will be able to compare side by side when it arrives.

I haven't shot the Hunter though, it was a toss up betwen the Hunter and the Ibex though.

I can compare the Nemesis to my APA Viper and my DZ32 and would have to say that it is better than both of them, the Viper is a bit smoother, but it is a single cam. The Nemesis has a bit more of a hump in the draw that the DZ32, but only just.

cheers


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have shot the Elite Hunter and the Ibex, I will not say they are bad bows; I did like them alot..........Elite camo finishes are 2nd to none in the industry, very nice and the machinging that Athens does is pretty sweet. 
Hanving said that, I just liked the New Breed bows (draw curve and feel) that much more and would take the Nemesis over them. 
But, 2B honust, I would take (and did take) the NBA Genetix over all of them. :wink:


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I would choose the Ibex. I just set up a 27.5/70 for a customer and this bow is just plain smooth as silk! At 27.5/69.8# it shot a 421grain arrow at 280fps and a 347grain arrow at 306fps. It is quiet as a church mouse, smooth drawing with a rock solid wall, and is graveyard dead in the hand. Not to mention weighing in at just 3.6# Do yourself a favor and shoot this bow.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't want to add to your confusion, i too love the Elite bows and the reason we carry them, but to put another bow on your short list look at the new Winchesters too. My Favorite bow is the Elite Pulse, however i prefer my Quicksilver 31 over my Hunter, smoother-faster-more valley.


----------



## moose2367 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well after shooting my Ibex, which is set at 75#, it seem a lot smoother and easier on the draw than the Nemesis, very quiet too, but that might have something to do with the 800gn arrows i'm flinging.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure if you picked your bow or not but you listed 3 of the 4 bows I am extremely interested in this year. I would also add the

Darton 2800 to your list.

Let us all know how your search ends.


----------



## Blowthru (Sep 17, 2007)

every elite I have ever had I have had to install a torqueless grip to feel right to me...the elite has the best warrenty and is silky smooth...u can't go wrong...speed isn't everything, but rather shootablity is! I currently have a Elite GTO, great valley and smooth and fast, but I also have a NBA Nemesis....The Nemesis for me has a very unique grip that just excites my shooting....I notice a slight hump in the draw curve and the valley is a less than the GTO but the bow is light, packable and well made... One thing to think about...NBA and Elite use modules now...Athens is cam specific...so if u ever sell it will be easier....blowthru


----------



## concretekid33 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have the same draw length and am also pulling 60 pound limbs as well. I love my elite hunter. I changed from my mathews monster 6.0 to my elite due to the smoothness of draw and yes I did compromise some speed but so what I will make sure to get closer.....thats why we bow hunt right????


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

So I decided to get the elite hunter because there wasn't a chance that I would be able to test the other bows out first. It's super easy to draw which makes it really fun to shoot. Oh and I got it in snow camo so it looks sweet too.


----------

